# freebsd-update fetch fails with invalid signature check



## fugee279 (Aug 6, 2018)

```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.3-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... invalid signature.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.3-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... invalid signature.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

What's the exact version you have? Post the output of `freebsd-version -uk`


----------



## fugee279 (Aug 6, 2018)

10.3-RELEASE-p11
10.3-RELEASE-p17


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

There was a bug in freebsd-update(8) that would prevent you from upgrading to 11.x. This was fixed with 10.3-RELEASE-p6. Hence the question.

But what exactly are you trying to do? Update or upgrade? 

Note that 10.3-RELEASE is EoL since April 2018 and not supported anymore. You really should upgrade to 10.4 or 11.1.


----------



## fugee279 (Aug 6, 2018)

I can't start nginx (passenger nginx module located under /opt/nginx)
 Update and then upgrade I guess or just upgrade I don't care I'm gonna have to upgrade anyway 
portsnap fetch also fails the same way so this problem has to be solved first


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

fugee279 said:


> /opt/nginx


This is not a normal place for FreeBSD ports to live. I strongly urge you to use the proper packages or ports and not try to build everything from source yourself.

Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## fugee279 (Aug 6, 2018)

This is the preferred method for Ruby on Rails apps regardless of host OS I have to do it that way I don't wanna get left behind in this technology I have to use it to know it It's common response for freebsd to say not to use this approach but they're not rails developers The module is installed by running passenger-install-nginx-module



fugee279 said:


> I borked something having to do with ssl, phusion-passenger and nginx and now I can't start nginx which is actually passenger-install-nginx-module located under /opt/nginx Update and then upgrade I guess or just upgrade I don't care I'm gonna have to upgrade anyway





SirDice said:


> This is not a normal place for FreeBSD ports to live. I strongly urge you to use the proper packages or ports and not try to build everything from source yourself.
> 
> Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2018)

fugee279 said:


> This is the preferred method for Ruby on Rails apps regardless of host OS I have to do it that way I don't wanna get left behind in this technology I have to use it to know it It's common response for freebsd to say not to use this approach but they're not rails developers


I actually maintain a bunch of Ruby on Rails webservers for a client for the past 5 years or so. I can assure you this is not a good way to maintain them on FreeBSD. Use the ports/packages, seriously. Once you're used to the FreeBSD way of maintaining you'll never, ever, want to maintain RoR on any other platform.


----------



## fugee279 (Aug 6, 2018)

I agree with you I've alawys used freebsd for production However, I wanna stay with this technology so I don't become ignorant of it There's passenger commands to restart individual apps, etc It's fun Also passenger is designed to ease the load on heavily trafficked sites (I dunno how) 
There's some version mismatch with passenger/nginx-module temporary write directory is different directory for different versions Somehow there's a mismatch from previously installed passenger but like I said right now `portsnap fetch` doesn't even work so I think we're hanging wall paper before fixing the wall


----------



## VladiBG (Aug 6, 2018)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-update-fetch-gives-error-invalid-signature.52013/

check if it's the same like in your case.


----------



## fugee279 (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks I'll read that In the meanwhile this is from `npm list`

error: ENOENT: no such file or directory, open '/usr/home/fugee/node_modules/we/package.json

npm ERR! error in /usr/home/fugee/node_modules/we: ENOENT: no such file or directory, open '/usr/home/fugee/node_modules/we/package.json'
npm ERR! extraneous: http-errors@1.6.2 /usr/home/fugee/node_modules/raw-body/node_modules/http-errors
npm ERR! extraneous: statuses@1.4.0 /usr/home/fugee/node_modules/express/node_modules/statuses
npm ERR! extraneous: statuses@1.4.0 /usr/home/fugee/node_modules/finalhandler/node_modules/statuses
npm ERR! extraneous: statuses@1.4.0 /usr/home/fugee/node_modules/send/node_modules/statuses
npm ERR! extraneous: commander@2.1.0 /usr/home/fugee/node_modules/ws/node_modules/commander


----------



## VladiBG (Aug 6, 2018)

Don't mix the topics. Stay on the first problem regarding upgrading the FreeBSD. Sometimes it's faster to make a full backup and start from the fresh install instead of trying to fix and upgrade.


----------



## fugee279 (Aug 6, 2018)

fix is what i wanna do then


----------



## VladiBG (Aug 6, 2018)

is your openssl working?


----------



## fugee279 (Aug 7, 2018)

I was able to get openssl working again by renaming /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf so the os wouldn't read it It's not needed by default openssl will work without it After that I upgraded to 11.2 and now I have to upgrade all packages Before all that I had previously run `npm uninstall ws` and even `rm -r ws` from ~/node_modules directory because I kept getting an extraneous error re: Commander when I ran `npm list` I think I'll have to reinstall it


----------

